# Wire wheel came off at 70 MPH!



## t.vickers (Sep 7, 2008)

I saved my hard earned money, got some 14" 100 spoke wheels and new tires, took them to a Midas Shop and had them installed by someone who "had installed this type of wheel many, many times. We were going about 70 MPH when the wheel came off, hit the door and in a ditch. We could have been killed or seriously injured. I was on the way to pick up my two daughters when this occurred. I have collision insurance on the car (1987 Oldsmobile Cutlass), but my deductible is $500. I and my fiance are still very shaken up by what happened. Any assistance on how to proceed would be helpful. I am very scared to get replacement wire wheels, as I do not want this to happen again. :angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by t.vickers_@Oct 4 2008, 03:37 PM~11778418
> *I saved my hard earned money, got some 14" 100 spoke wheels and new tires, took them to a Midas Shop and had them installed by someone who "had installed this type of wheel many, many times.  We were going about 70 MPH when the wheel came off, hit the door and in a ditch.  We could have been killed or seriously injured.  I was on the way to pick up my two daughters when this occurred.  I have collision insurance on the car (1987 Oldsmobile Cutlass), but my deductible is $500.  I and my fiance are still very shaken up by what happened.  Any assistance on how to proceed would be helpful.  I am very scared to get replacement wire wheels, as I do not want this to happen again.  :angry:
> *


make sure right adapters were on the correct side red on one side and white on other side you have to check them every so often and make sure there tight


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

red is right and white is left side


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

red goes on right side and white goes on left side if not they'll come off everytime


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

your not the first one this happend to dont give up get another rim and check them often


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

wow thats some fuckin crazy shit... you are both very lucky.... did you hear any rattling or grinding sounds before it came off?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

those shops are filled with idiots....


----------



## t.vickers (Sep 7, 2008)

I checked and made sure that the wheels went on the proper side. I even printed out the instructions on this site for installation and it still happened. I made sure the lubricant was applied on each knockoff and the guy drove it down the street and said everything was okay. I have wanted these type of wheels for a long time, my fiance got them for me and now I am afraid to try again. I really do like lowriders, but I am very unnerved by what happened.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by t.vickers_@Oct 4 2008, 04:21 PM~11778607
> *I checked and made sure that the wheels went on the proper side.  I even printed out the instructions on this site for installation and it still happened.  I made sure the lubricant was applied on each knockoff and the guy drove it down the street and said everything was okay.  I have wanted these type of wheels for a long time, my fiance got them for me and now I am afraid to try again.  I really do like lowriders, but I am very unnerved by what happened.
> *


did adapter come of to lug nuts or just rim


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

where the hell are u located at that u took it to a midas


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by t.vickers_@Oct 4 2008, 03:37 PM~11778418
> *I saved my hard earned money, got some 14" 100 spoke wheels and new tires, took them to a Midas Shop and had them installed by someone who "had installed this type of wheel many, many times.  We were going about 70 MPH when the wheel came off, hit the door and in a ditch.  We could have been killed or seriously injured.  I was on the way to pick up my two daughters when this occurred.  I have collision insurance on the car (1987 Oldsmobile Cutlass), but my deductible is $500.  I and my fiance are still very shaken up by what happened.  Any assistance on how to proceed would be helpful.  I am very scared to get replacement wire wheels, as I do not want this to happen again.  :angry:
> *


Do not drive that fast when you first install them! After you first put them on, drive around a while ( not that fast) and then retighten them.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

You could try to go after the place that installed them, its really no different then if Mr lube does an oil change and forgets to tighten the drain plug on the oil pan and your engine blows up.

but deffinatly when you install ko's drive around for a bit then re tighten them.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

have ur insurance company get to your car ASAP to take pictures of how they were installed, dont tamper with them. your insurance company can send ur fix bill to midas because they were at fault


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IN A LOT OF STATES KNOCKOFF WIRE WHEELS ARE ILLEGAL AND CANNOT BE DRIVEN ON THE STREETS SO YOU MIGHT BE OUT OF LUCK WITH THAT, CHECK YOUR LOCAL LAWS. BUT SHIT WE DO IT ANYWAY. I AM GLAD YOU ARE OKAY, MAYBE THE TEETH WERE NOT TOGETHER WITH THE ADAPTER. I WOULD PULL THEM ALL OFF AND MAKE SURE THEY ARE ALL ON RIGHT. EVERYTHING IS ON THE RIGHT WAY. MAYBE YOUR BEST BET IS TO HIT A JUNK YARD AND REBUILD YOUR CAR FROM THERE MIGHT BE CHEAPER.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 4 2008, 07:24 PM~11778913
> *have ur insurance company get to your car ASAP to take pictures of how they were installed, dont tamper with them.  your insurance company can send ur fix bill to midas because they were at fault
> *


Yup, that's the legal way to get everything fixed. Next time you have brand new adapters and knockoffs, tighten them after about 25 miles of driving the same you would with any new wheels.

Since you took the time to research how to put them on, to use antiseize, and actually print the directions out....why didn't you just install them yourself?? You know the old saying, "if you want something done right, do it yourself"


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

man I cant count how many times ive lost wheels!! 

one time and your scared?? get out now why you can! :0 

my worst wheel loss was a few years ago I had to take my daughter back to my X wife for christmass on christmass eve. Driving my Towncar for 300 miles one way about 80 the whole time.. (did it all the time to!) I checked my wheels before I left, well.... about 175 miles in my left rear passed me like a fucking dragster! I was LIKE MOTHER FUCKER! I rode on the disc to the side of an off ramp.... locked the doors with the engine running and told my little girl to hang tight... walked downt the interstate and found my knock off about 1/8 mile back.... cool...then walked about 1/2 mile and miracously found my wheel chilling in a muddy ditch... 

Jacked up the car and reinstalled the wheel and knockoff... the wierd thing is that it had the 2 bar spinner and I have the dayton knock off tool to tighten and loosen... the wheel as it came off fubard the outer adapter threads making it hard as hell to tighten... it took me an hour to tighten my wheel all the way up....

Stayed on good... so good in fact that I had to torch the fucker off a few weeks later becouse the threads must have cross threaded!!!

The main thing is if your gong to be part of this lifestyle you need to learn to take care of things yourself... many Auto places dont know DICK about lowriders and exspecially knockoff wheels! Hope you dont get hydros anytime soon! :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YOU COULD ALSO SAVE UP AND GET THE LOCKING ZENITH WIRES


----------



## t.vickers (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you for all of the information. I fell off of my bike before I learned how to ride it, so I guess I have to get up from this and try again. All of you have made me feel somewhat better. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i had it happen to me 4 times on the same car! fortunately i was able to pull over before the rim came off the car each time (just lost the knockoff) it was still scary though... i changed the knockoff but something must have been wrong with the china adaptor... once i changed the adaptors it never happened again. :dunno: and yes they were on the correct side... it was just one adaptor that kept loosening.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t.vickers_@Oct 4 2008, 09:37 PM~11778418
> *I saved my hard earned money, got some 14" 100 spoke wheels and new tires, took them to a Midas Shop and had them installed by someone who "had installed this type of wheel many, many times.  We were going about 70 MPH when the wheel came off, hit the door and in a ditch.  We could have been killed or seriously injured.  I was on the way to pick up my two daughters when this occurred.  I have collision insurance on the car (1987 Oldsmobile Cutlass), but my deductible is $500.  I and my fiance are still very shaken up by what happened.  Any assistance on how to proceed would be helpful.  I am very scared to get replacement wire wheels, as I do not want this to happen again.  :angry:
> *


you made the mistake by taking it to a midas shop next time go to a real shop that actualy sell and mount wire wheels


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 5 2008, 12:17 AM~11779193
> *i had it happen to me 4 times on the same car! fortunately i was able to pull over before the rim came off the car each time (just lost the knockoff) it was still scary though... i changed the knockoff but something must have been wrong with the china adaptor... once i changed the adaptors it never happened again. :dunno: and yes they were on the correct side... it was just one adaptor that kept loosening.
> *


damn i been rolling knockoffs about 9 years now and never had a problem


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 4 2008, 07:15 PM~11778584
> *those shops are filled with idiots....
> *


Dont you work at one of them :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Ive had one fall off but that was my fault.Had to use my adapter and my rim as a spare on another car,Bolted the adapter back on my car but didnt tighten the KO for whatever reason.two days later drivin about 60 to the gas station and it just fell off.Skidded into the gas station on my rotor.it left a 2" deep groove in the road.My wheel rolled about 50 ft down the road.Other than that Ive never had a problem...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Oct 4 2008, 08:52 PM~11780126
> *damn i been rolling knockoffs about 9 years now and never had a problem
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Oct 4 2008, 08:52 PM~11780126
> *damn i been rolling knockoffs about 9 years now and never had a problem
> *


THats whatim sayin--IVE HEARD OF MANY PROBLEMS- BUT NEVER HAD A PROBLEM. Ive ROlled on 13s in my old schools- and even a lil mazda b2200 sittin high on 20s- NEVER HAD ONE PROBLEM. YOU HAVE TO CHECK EM AND KEEP TIGHTING EM FOR THE 1st hundred miles- or things might end up fucked up.. In my Mazda I mobbed it for about six moths- hittin 100- 110mph MANY MANY MANY TIMES- and never ever had a problem- NOT ONCE. Like I said- the key to makin sure you wont have problems is checkin em and re tightning them for the 1st hundred miles..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Oct 4 2008, 10:52 PM~11780126
> *damn i been rolling knockoffs about 9 years now and never had a problem
> *


:yes: I've never had one loosen or fall off and i only check them after the first 25 miles of riding brand new wheels, after that they don't come off or get checked until i need to replace brakes or the tires are worn out.

I guess it's a good idea to keep checking them if you're unsure of how tight they need to be though. Last thing you want to be responsible for is something like this...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 5 2008, 05:22 PM~11784953
> *:yes: I've never had one loosen or fall off and i only check them after the first 25 miles of riding brand new wheels, after that they don't come off or get checked until i need to replace brakes or the tires are worn out.
> 
> I guess it's a good idea to keep checking them if you're unsure of how tight they need to be though.  Last thing you want to be responsible for is something like this...
> ...


 :0


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 5 2008, 04:22 PM~11784953
> *:yes: I've never had one loosen or fall off and i only check them after the first 25 miles of riding brand new wheels, after that they don't come off or get checked until i need to replace brakes or the tires are worn out.
> 
> I guess it's a good idea to keep checking them if you're unsure of how tight they need to be though.  Last thing you want to be responsible for is something like this...
> ...


holy fuck!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 5 2008, 07:43 PM~11785127
> *holy fuck!
> *


:yessad: Wire Wheel of Death


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

ouch just to make it more expenisive that a M3


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

fuck that.......slap sum tru spokes on your ride..them fuckers aint coming off...lols :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

I didnt see where there was clarification on whether the adaptor came off, or just the wheel and k/o.

The instructions specifically state NOT to use an impact gun when tightening the adapters. Use a torque wrench, and get them to about 65 ft/lbs. Always, ALWAYS check the k/o's before you drive the car. Initially tighten them while there is no weight on the car. 

Lastly, why did you go to a muffler shop for wheel installation?

You dont go to a barber for a root canal....

(Well, maybe during the Dark Ages...) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Do the wheels yourself man, you trust yourself more than you do them i'm sure. :thumbsup: Don't give up on lowriding because some dumb ass put your wheels on.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 5 2008, 06:22 PM~11784953
> *:yes: I've never had one loosen or fall off and i only check them after the first 25 miles of riding brand new wheels, after that they don't come off or get checked until i need to replace brakes or the tires are worn out.
> 
> I guess it's a good idea to keep checking them if you're unsure of how tight they need to be though.  Last thing you want to be responsible for is something like this...
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 That makes me scared to ride knockoffs.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2008, 07:35 PM~11778983
> *IN A LOT OF STATES KNOCKOFF  WIRE WHEELS ARE ILLEGAL AND CANNOT BE DRIVEN ON THE STREETS SO YOU MIGHT BE OUT OF LUCK WITH THAT, CHECK YOUR LOCAL LAWS. BUT SHIT WE DO IT ANYWAY. I AM GLAD YOU ARE OKAY, MAYBE THE TEETH WERE NOT TOGETHER WITH THE ADAPTER. I WOULD PULL THEM ALL OFF AND MAKE SURE THEY ARE ALL ON RIGHT. EVERYTHING IS ON THE RIGHT WAY. MAYBE YOUR BEST BET IS TO HIT A JUNK YARD AND REBUILD YOUR CAR FROM THERE MIGHT BE CHEAPER.
> *


In what states are knockoff wheels illegal? :scrutinize: They used to come on a lot of cars, like MGs and Corvettes. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Oct 4 2008, 10:52 PM~11780126
> *damn i been rolling knockoffs about 9 years now and never had a problem
> *


x2

The only time I ever had a problem was my own damn fault. I felt the wheels shaking loose, pulled over, and fixed the problem. But as said before, if they're installed properly, you should never have a problem. I ride knockoffs every day, sometimes hundreds of miles in a day, with no problems.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

the only time I ever had a problem was a couple weeks ago. I was driving 200 miles back from a car show and about 10 miles from home it started whistling loudly and making funny sounds. I didn't have my hammer, and I thought I busted up a cv axle. Once I got home, my rear knockoffs were about 1/4 turn loose.


----------



## LatinaGina (Sep 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Long ago, k/o's were actually safety wired in place...a hole was drilled in one of the ears, and a strand of wire was then run to the nearest spoke, and tied off. I think the vintage racers still do this. 

The Zenith locking k/o's would be a great solution. I have them on my 64.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 6 2008, 12:23 AM~11788485
> *I didnt see where there was clarification on whether the adaptor came off, or just the wheel and k/o.
> 
> The instructions specifically state NOT to use an impact gun when tightening the adapters. Use a torque wrench, and get them to about 65 ft/lbs. Always, ALWAYS check the k/o's before you drive the car. Initially tighten them while there is no weight on the car.
> ...


I've always installed the lugs to the factory torque (85 - 100 ft. lbs) and then just tightened the knockoff 95% of the way with the wheel in the air and the rest with the wheel on the ground until it stopped turning and it feels tight. Are you saying the spec for the knockoff itself is 65 ft. lbs.? If so, just curious where that info comes from and how to adapt a torque wrench to the different tools.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t.vickers_@Oct 4 2008, 04:21 PM~11778607
> *I checked and made sure that the wheels went on the proper side.  I even printed out the instructions on this site for installation and it still happened.  I made sure the lubricant was applied on each knockoff and the guy drove it down the street and said everything was okay.  I have wanted these type of wheels for a long time, my fiance got them for me and now I am afraid to try again.  I really do like lowriders, but I am very unnerved by what happened.
> *


a lowrider is more that a set of cheapy wire rims.......


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

no shop around here would install any kind of wire wheel, it's hard enough these days to find somebody to just mount the damn tires. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Oct 6 2008, 02:11 PM~11792395
> *no shop around here would install any kind of wire wheel, it's hard enough these days to find somebody to just mount the damn tires. :uh:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Oct 6 2008, 01:11 PM~11792395
> *no shop around here would install any kind of wire wheel, it's hard enough these days to find somebody to just mount the damn tires. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 6 2008, 08:14 AM~11789776
> *In what states are knockoff wheels illegal?  :scrutinize:  They used to come on a lot of cars, like MGs and Corvettes. :uh:
> *


there not illegal, the wheels do have a disclaimer that says for off road use only(car shows) they do that so they arent liable if it falls apart or fall off


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 6 2008, 11:32 AM~11791624
> *a lowrider is more that a set of cheapy wire rims.......
> *


:biggrin:  
UP here they think they're ballin out of control if they slap a set of $300 china's on a lincoln they can't afford the payments on. :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Oct 6 2008, 01:49 PM~11793411
> *there not illegal, the wheels do have a disclaimer that says for off road use only(car shows) they do that so they arent liable if it falls apart or fall off
> *


In some states they are illegal, cause of accidents caused by knockoff wire wheels.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

another problem could be if they used to tall of a lug nut then the teeth dont lock together between the rim and adapter


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpcoupe_@Oct 7 2008, 04:18 PM~11804802
> *another problem could be if they used to tall of a lug nut then the teeth dont lock together between the rim and adapter
> *


Nice avatar :biggrin:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

Dam I've Been rolling on knockoffs for around12yrs now and never had any prob's but I but them on myself and double check everything..
Now I got some old school roadstars that lock.


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

14's are too big for a cutlass.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Oct 7 2008, 06:43 PM~11805003
> *14's are too big for a cutlass.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

*undefined* . I too had this happen to my on my Caddy but the good thing is that I was a red light, turned green and heard the knockoff fall off. My friend who sold them to me installed them wrong. Since then I do it myself and never had a problem.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Dont know why it says undefined but I put 
An easy was to remember is left white, red right.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Oct 4 2008, 10:51 PM~11780117
> *you made the mistake by taking it to a midas shop next time go to a real shop that actualy sell and mount wire wheels
> *



no doubt :twak:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

most tire shops like pepboys and discount ect.... wont even touch them for that exact reason theres no way to check the torque and they alwaya have the possibility of coming off and you gotta make sure they lock into place on the adapter when you put em on i remember my cousin picked up some chicks and we were cruisin and the rear whell came off it was funny as hell cuz his car was clean as hell ad the fuckin wheel came off with 3 fine girls in the back on a sat night


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE FRONT WHEEL HAVE CAME OFF MINE BEFORE (ROTOR GOT SCRAPED UP,SO DID THE RIM) :cheesy: .. SHIT HAPPENS BRO YOU LEARN FROM YOUR MISTAKES.. USE YOUR HAMMER AND CHECK YOU RIMS IF YOUR GONNA BE ROLLIN AT 70 MPH... DONT LET IT DISCOURAGE YOU... BUY A NEW RIM (CHECK YOUR ADAPTERS) FIX UR RIDE AND KEEP ON DIPPIN HOMIE..


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:uh: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Oct 8 2008, 12:13 AM~11809305
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *



IM BEING REAL AND KICKN SOME WORDS OF WISDOM HOMEZ DONT TRY TO CLOWN...WHATS WRONG WITH YOU.. :cheesy:  :scrutinize:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Ride til' the wheels fall off....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 8 2008, 08:49 AM~11810200
> *Ride til' the wheels fall off....
> *


He did. :cheesy: Time to put 'em back on and keep riding.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 8 2008, 06:54 AM~11810218
> *He did. :cheesy:  Time to put 'em back on and keep riding.
> *


x100.3


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 8 2008, 06:54 AM~11810218
> *He did. :cheesy:  Time to put 'em back on and keep riding.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------

